# Campden Tablets



## Joseph1 (Mar 19, 2005)

I was at my local winemaking shop today (Finevinewines) and noticed something interesting regarding campden tablets. The Crosby and Baker tablets indicate that one tablet adds about 30ppm of SO2 per gallon. The L.D. Carlson tablets indicate that one tablet contains 550mg of active sulfite. This would be about 80ppm of SO2 per gallon. I have seen references that the “standard” campden tablet contains 0.44g of potassium metabisulfite. This would be about 65ppm of SO2per gallon. A good reason to use metabisulfite powder.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for that info. I have to look into that.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I know. Funny thang is, they all instruct us to use one per gallon. Winemaking is definitely not standardized.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

That's what makes in more an art than anything.





I think it's fun.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

If there was any since of order or standards, it would be much more fun. More is better, always.


Lobby your supplier...


----------



## Joseph1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I believe that there is a sense of order in winemaking. There is order in the process we follow, from preparation of the fruit (vegetables, flowers, etc.) to bottling. As winemakers, we proceed from one stage to the next in pursuit of the best wine we can make. There is a reason for each stage of the process.

I also believe there are general standards in wine making. The must is sulfited to accomplish a specific goal. The sugar content, acidity and pH of the must are adjusted to accomplish specific goals. The wine is sulfited at racking and bottling to accomplish a specific goal. These goals are our standards, not a single standard, but a range of standards to suit the taste of each winemaker.

There is no problem in varying strength campden tablets for the winemaker. The winemaker understands the process and the goal and can adjust accordingly. The problem is for the beginner following a recipe. There may beno understanding of the process or the goal. One campden tablet per gallon may not be enough to protect the must or wine. The result may be disappointment and a one-time experience.

With a bucket of crushed grapes, Mother Nature will produce wine without any intervention. It may or may not be drinkable but technically it is wine. I believe that this fermentation process is the science of winemaking.

The controlled process we follow and what we add and why we add it, is the art of winemaking. As winemakers, we are attempting to improve on what Mother Nature would have done. When we do it right, we have an enjoyable wine. When we do it wrong, we learn you can’t fool Mother Nature. Hopefully, we also learn to not repeat our mistakes.

As a newbie, I look to more experienced winemakers to help me understand the process and goals and tobecome an artist. In turn, I hope to be able to help others become artists.

I apologize for my ramblings. I have been busy creating empties to be refilled.

Joseph


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow! That wasn't rambling, that was Gospel! I gotta say, I agree. What else can I say?


----------



## masta (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with Country....a great post Joseph! I would like to add that making wine from a kit is a great place for a newbie to start and learn how the process works just by following the instructions.


When you get into makingcountry wines/mead and others is when you need to understand why you do certain steps andwhy you add certain chemicals/yeast and what they actually do to be really successful.


A great book and a great forum to helpare an important part of this!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Right On Joseph! You nailed it!


----------

